

YC app received confirmation? - argumentum

Were we supposed to get one?  I submitted a long time ago (way before deadline).
======
jeffreyshaw
There was no confirmation email sent out. You can check to see if your
application was submitted properly by going to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/apply> and if you get the message "Sorry, this
application is no longer editable" then you're all good, and will get a
response from PG and crew on Monday.

